# Which budget LCD projector?



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

The Epson EMP-TW20 has got my attention so far - goes for about AU $1400, and has a decent CR of 1000:1. Is anyone familiar with it?

This is what I'm looking for:

* around the same budget as this one
* LCD
* 16:9
* CR at least 1000:1 if not better
* reasonably quiet fan

Can anyone make a recommendation?

Not interested in DLP as I like to have movie nights with bro in law who can't watch DLP without getting a headache.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the price you quoted you can easily get something better. You could look at a Sanyo Z4 it has at least a 1300:1 contrast ratio and should be able to find one used for below $1000. I am sure that there are others as well in this price range that would work just as well.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have the Z4 and am a big fan.

Low noise, good brightness and contrast ratio, VERY easy to set up with the lens shift and zoom. It was actually the only projector I was considering that could be all the way in the back of my room (19') and put up only a 92" screen size. Most of the others would have to be mounted much closer or project on a bigger screen (which wasn't an option).

I paid around $1800 IIRC, over a year ago. Hopefully they are cheaper now.

Good luck.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Check the used market. Often you can find low hour projectors for much less than new. Panasonic would be another one to consider. AE900U has 5500:1 and won many awards. The 700u is also great. I love mine.


----------



## Rex (Aug 14, 2007)

Check Curt Palme - www.curtpalme.com


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

My sister has the Panasonic AE900 and it cost ~$2500, similar to the Z4 and this is double the cost of the Epson! Not keen on second hand unless it's from someone I know and trust. I once bought an amp which failed after 2 weeks of use - never again. 

I've seen the Sanyo and Panasonic together and liked the AE900 for it's smoothness and colour. 

Seems hard to get any feedback on budget entry level projectors.


----------

